# The 2010 lineup is up on the net



## fabsroman

Check out Colnago.com for a look at the 2010 lineup. Just saw a paint scheme I might like, which spells bad news.

Edit:

I am not impressed. The C series is completely gone. No more C50. No more Extreme C. No more Extreme Power. The Master 55 is a limited edition frame.

Granted, the paint job on the Arte looks nice, but otherwise, nothing is really that impressive from Colnago this year. Just saw the video for the new Pinarello Dogma 60.1 and that thing looks awesome. Granted, I think a lot of the hype has to do with marketing, but the paint jobs on it just look spectacular.


----------



## varian72

Only seeing 2009


----------



## fabsroman

varian72 said:


> Only seeing 2009


Here is the Arte:


----------



## Squidward

Clear your cache? www.colnago-america.com

Isn't Colnago supposed to be coming out with a 55th anniversary model this coming year?


----------



## fabsroman

Squidward said:


> Clear your cache? www.colnago-america.com
> 
> Isn't Colnago supposed to be coming out with a 55th anniversary model this coming year?


I am using www.colnago.com and the Master 55 is under the Limited Edition series all the way to the right. The Master will be available in Sarroni, Molteni, and Zabel. Might be time to buy a Master in Sarroni.


----------



## fabsroman

Squidward said:


> Clear your cache? www.colnago-america.com
> 
> Isn't Colnago supposed to be coming out with a 55th anniversary model this coming year?


Both sites are extremely slow. Must be thousands of people trying to get a look at the 2010 lineup. From what I can see of the Master 55, meh.


----------



## Richieg

fabsroman said:


> Check out Colnago.com for a look at the 2010 lineup. Just saw a paint scheme I might like, which spells bad news.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I am not impressed. The C series is completely gone. No more C50. No more Extreme C. No more Extreme Power. The Master 55 is a limited edition frame.
> 
> Granted, the paint job on the Arte looks nice, but otherwise, nothing is really that impressive from Colnago this year. Just saw the video for the new Pinarello Dogma 60.1 and that thing looks awesome. Granted, I think a lot of the hype has to do with marketing, but the paint jobs on it just look spectacular.


The C50 is still around for 2010. I have a new 2010 catalog with the C50 in it.


----------



## fabsroman

Richieg said:


> The C50 is still around for 2010. I have a new 2010 catalog with the C50 in it.


Yeah, I've seen the photo of the C50 in the retro LX paint scheme, but it definitely is not listed on the Colnago website right now and there are a lot of new bikes on the website right now (e.g., Ace).


----------



## Richieg

fabsroman said:


> Yeah, I've seen the photo of the C50 in the retro LX paint scheme, but it definitely is not listed on the Colnago website right now and there are a lot of new bikes on the website right now (e.g., Ace).


 Your right. The catalog I have has the C50 in those funky colors. They also have the C50 in the 2009 colors for next year. I don't have the print catalog,but I have one Soren sent me in a email.


----------



## iyeoh

The collection indeed looks very dull.


----------



## iyeoh

The Master 55 looks like it was once designed by Elvis Presley and owned by Liberace. I would be soooo embarrassed to show up to a ride on that thing. Bling bling, baby..


----------



## fabsroman

iyeoh said:


> The Master 55 looks like it was once designed by Elvis Presley and owned by Liberace. I would be soooo embarrassed to show up to a ride on that thing. Bling bling, baby..


The Master 55 is something that you buy and hang on the wall. I don't like it at all. Give me a Master in PR82 or PRZA.

Seriously, it doesn't look like there was any improvement whatsoever, and I am kind of pissed to see the Extreme C no longer offered. Then again, maybe it is because the EPS is just plain better than the Extreme C and the Extreme Power so there is no need to offer either of them.

If the AKSB didn't have all that white on it and the AK00 didn't have all that yellow on it, I'd be kind of excited.


----------



## shapeofthings

Curious to see the Master 55, anyone screengrab the site before it went down aside from the arte above?


----------



## haydos

Colnago.com website is now down...

I was told a while back by the local importer here in oz - the Extreme C and EP are gone. The c-50 will continue and he thought no c-55 at the time...

Just makes me glad i got my EPS even more, especially in PRZA.


----------



## onefour02

haydos said:


> Colnago.com website is now down...
> 
> I was told a while back by the local importer here in oz - the Extreme C and EP are gone. The c-50 will continue and he thought no c-55 at the time...
> 
> Just makes me glad i got my EPS even more, especially in PRZA.


i managed to save them in my flickr album.


----------



## iyeoh

Would carbon SR11 and carbon bars look good on a steel PR82 with chrome fork?


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> Would carbon SR11 and carbon bars look good on a steel PR82 with chrome fork?


I can tell you soon...I'm building exactly that...Master XL + PR82 + SR11 + Fulcrum Racing Light XLR...should be done in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## fabsroman

chuckice said:


> I can tell you soon...I'm building exactly that...Master XL + PR82 + SR11 + Fulcrum Racing Light XLR...should be done in the next 2 weeks.


That is the next frame I want. Probably won't go with Super Record 11 on it though. I'd get the Super Record for the C50 and move the Record 10 over to the Master.


----------



## shapeofthings

I found your flickr page onefour02, no master 55, do you have any shots of that?


----------



## fabsroman

shapeofthings said:


> I found your flickr page onefour02, no master 55, do you have any shots of that?


Let me see if I can help you out here.


----------



## shapeofthings

not too sure how I feel about that. first impressions aren't that great.
I'm trying to swindle interbike passes, so I hope to see it in person.


----------



## fabsroman

shapeofthings said:


> not too sure how I feel about that. first impressions aren't that great.
> I'm trying to swindle interbike passes, so I hope to see it in person.


The Master 55 is completely out for me, even if I see it in person. Kind of like that wedding anniversary bike that Ernesto made to celebrate his marriage to his wife with all the flowers and butterflies on it. Now, I wouldn't mind seeing a CF7 or the new EPS color schemes in person, but I just think the EPS has too much white on the schemes I am interested in. Honestly, right now I am salivating over the Pinarello Dogma 60.1 even though it has those funky forks and stays. Buying it will not be a possiblity for quite some time though.


----------



## tmluk

I am disappointed with the Master 55 as well. I have always looked forward to Colnago's release of 5-yr/10-yr bikes and Ferrari bikes back in the 80's and 90's because they were different bikes truly celebrating technology. But lately Colnago has just re-painted the bikes and charged accordingly for the same bike ... even if I have the $$$ I wouldn't buy any of them. I guess holding off technology and wait for that 5-yr/10-yr release is not acceptable in today's highly competitive market ...


----------



## campagnoloneutron

*...awesome 2010s*

Differing in opinion, I think that the Master 55 is VERY nice item. Its got a classy, refined, elegant and stealthy look with the black and gold and I would definitely get one. Might build it up a little differently componentwise but I think that it takes the new SR parts nicely for an aesthetically pleasing and interesting blend of the old and new. 

Also, as I said before, I think the new 2010 color schemes for the EPS frames are quite nice. I'm available to test a size 58cm anytime, any color (even the new AKVI violet).


----------



## fabsroman

campagnoloneutron said:


> Differing in opinion, I think that the Master 55 is VERY nice item. Its got a classy, refined, elegant and stealthy look with the black and gold and I would definitely get one. Might build it up a little differently componentwise but I think that it takes the new SR parts nicely for an aesthetically pleasing and interesting blend of the old and new.
> 
> Also, as I said before, I think the new 2010 color schemes for the EPS frames are quite nice. I'm available to test a size 58cm anytime, any color (even the new AKVI violet).


So far, I think you are the minority in this thread. Not too many people are jumping up and down about the Master 55 or the new paint schemes. Thing is, you need a bunch of people to want them, and then only a small number of those will be able to afford them. I look forward to seeing you on a Master 55 and one of the new paint scheme EPS's in the near future. You will not see me on either.


----------



## shapeofthings

Agree.
I was hoping that the Master 55 would of been made of Reynolds 953 or Columbus xcr and a new geometry introduced. A modern, stainless steel constructed Master would be incredible.


----------



## varian72

Now I am seeing the 2010..not real impressed to be honest. Sure I'd take an EPS, but the C50...I don't know...never ridden one , but the history alone has made me want one. I lusted after the PR00 in a bad way.

Not too hot on the Italian theme for each paint job on the EPS.


----------



## fabsroman

varian72 said:


> Now I am seeing the 2010..not real impressed to be honest. Sure I'd take an EPS, but the C50...I don't know...never ridden one , but the history alone has made me want one. I lusted after the PR00 in a bad way.
> 
> Not too hot on the Italian theme for each paint job on the EPS.


Yep, it looks like 2010 is going to be a year of saving for me. Our budget should look really good with me not building any bikes next year.


----------



## iyeoh

I've decided that I need to contact Cambiago for a Sarroni EPS. Other possible options are ST01, PR00 or nude carbon. Pista Palace got 12 of those Sarronis made, but I believe they are all sold and none of those were in my size.


----------



## fabsroman

iyeoh said:


> I've decided that I need to contact Cambiago for a Sarroni EPS. Other possible options are ST01, PR00 or nude carbon. Pista Palace got 12 of those Sarronis made, but I believe they are all sold and none of those were in my size.


Find somebody with an inside contact to Cambiago. After the 2009 schemes came out I decided that I needed to get my C50 in ST01 immediately, but Colnago wasn't offering them anymore and none at all were in the US. However, Mr. Bellati was able to get me one, but I had to wait 2 months for it to be made. Not a big deal since it is usually a 2 month wait anyway. Bellatisport is located in Switzerland which isn't too far from Cambiago.


----------



## iyeoh

fabsroman said:


> Find somebody with an inside contact to Cambiago. After the 2009 schemes came out I decided that I needed to get my C50 in ST01 immediately, but Colnago wasn't offering them anymore and none at all were in the US. However, Mr. Bellati was able to get me one, but I had to wait 2 months for it to be made. Not a big deal since it is usually a 2 month wait anyway. Bellatisport is located in Switzerland which isn't too far from Cambiago.



Fabs,

Thanks for the tip on Bellati. None of the paint schemes excite me, and its messed up when I find Colnagos that don't get me all hyped up. I find myself looking more at DeRosas and Pinarellos now.


----------



## fabsroman

iyeoh said:


> Fabs,
> 
> Thanks for the tip on Bellati. None of the paint schemes excite me, and its messed up when I find Colnagos that don't get me all hyped up. I find myself looking more at DeRosas and Pinarellos now.


Yep, I was looking at the Dogma 60.1 last night. I'll probably give it a year or two so they can work out any kinks with it and/or Colnago can produce something that I actually want to buy.

I've bought two carbon fiber Colnagos from Bellati and he treated me great both times. Almost bought an Active 2 from him in between the 2 carbon fiber frames because I needed something to race on, and he was extremely helpful trying to find me an aluminum frame to race on, but ultimately I found an Arte on ebay that had been stripped down and I got it for $650 which was 1/2 the price of the Active 2.


----------



## iyeoh

I really hope that Colnago can entertain my request at a decent price. I've been riding their bikes almost exclusively since the mid-1970s. I understand how they want to use their paintwork to differentiate themselves, but at least do some basic market focus research, I look at my bike from the 80s and it looks stunningly beautiful and timeless, even if it weighs over 20 lbs. My bike from the 90s on the other hand looks dated and passe. The recent EPS paint schemes frighten me.


----------



## Guest

The Master 55 looks like those japanese cars and some americans of the past which had their names and logos in gold, the bike looks very gaudy to say the the least!


----------



## AndyTempo

fabsroman said:


> The Master 55 is completely out for me, even if I see it in person. Kind of like that wedding anniversary bike that Ernesto made to celebrate his marriage to his wife with all the flowers and butterflies on it.


Did you see the bike LA rode on the final TDF stage....


----------



## fabsroman

AndyTempo said:


> Did you see the bike LA rode on the final TDF stage....


I caught a glimpse of it and it looked like pooh. You wouldn't catch me riding what Lance had between his legs. Don't like Trek anyway.


----------



## onefour02

trek = yucks


----------



## chuckice

chuckice said:


> I can tell you soon...I'm building exactly that...Master XL + PR82 + SR11 + Fulcrum Racing Light XLR...should be done in the next 2 weeks.


Finally done...here you go...weighing in at 16.5lbs...Colnago Master X-Light PR82, Super Record 11, Fulcrum Racing Light XLR Clincher w/Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX tires, Speedplay X1, Chris King Headset, Deda Zero Nero Stem, Deda Elementi Electa Carbon Handlebar. Colnago Carbon Setback Seatpost, Fizik Arione CX Carbon Braided Saddle


----------



## iyeoh

chuckice said:


> Finally done...here you go...weighing in at 16.5lbs...Colnago Master X-Light PR82, Super Record 11, Fulcrum Racing Light XLR Clincher w/Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX tires, Speedplay X1, Chris King Headset, Deda Zero Nero Stem, Deda Elementi Electa Carbon Handlebar. Colnago Carbon Setback Seatpost, Fizik Arione CX Carbon Braided Saddle


Chuckice dude,

Seperate thread! That masterpiece deserves to be displayed in all its glory for everyone to see. Don't be modest and hide it in this thread  :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> Chuckice dude,
> 
> Seperate thread! That masterpiece deserves to be displayed in all its glory for everyone to see. Don't be modest and hide it in this thread  :thumbsup:


Heh...will do!


----------



## SamG

Every time that image of the Master 55 appears, this pops into my head:










All black and gold. Quite wanted one at the time, but went for a Dawes Imperial in Burnt Cherry instead. It had more of the look of a Saronni Colnago given what was available on a budget in provincial England.


----------



## fabsroman

SamG said:


> Every time that image if the Master 55 appears, this pops into my head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite wanted one at the time, but went for a Dawes Imperial in Burnt Cherry instead. It had more of the look of a Saronni Colnago at that time.


The photo is not showing up, and the link in the e-mail notification sent to me isn't working either.


----------



## Professor funk

SamG said:


> Every time that image of the Master 55 appears, this pops into my head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All black and gold. Quite wanted one at the time, but went for a Dawes Imperial in Burnt Cherry instead. It had more of the look of a Saronni Colnago given what was available on a budget in provincial England.


 :frown2:
Have to say, I don't know what they're thinking of. I could get a bike like the Master-55 off the tip some years back. Today, I'd leave it on the tip. A new C-55 variant of the tried and trusted C-50 would surely have been met with a great deal more enthuiasm.

A message to you Colnago, "Stop your messin' around". Myself and Fabs could design nicer bikes for you. Mind you, having said that, so could a chimp. :wink5:


----------



## Richieg

Professor funk said:


> :frown2:
> Have to say, I don't know what they're thinking of. I could get a bike like the Master-55 off the tip some years back. Today, I'd leave it on the tip. A new C-55 variant of the tried a trusted C-50 would surely have been met with a great deal more enthuiasm.
> 
> A message to you Colnago, "Stop your messin' around". Myself and Fabs could design nicer bikes for you. Mind you, having said that, so could a chimp. :wink5:


 I'm with you on this one too. I don't understand the current line up for 2010. Colnago is a "special" brand that needs to listen to their customers wants. I don't moving most of their producton to China will cut it with the die hard Colnago fans. At this point, their no different than buying a Pinarello, Wilier, Orbea or any other European bike (except for Time or Cyfac)


----------



## SamG

*Colnago 2010*

Getting a new Colnago does seem to raise a few difficulties. My PR00 (plain) C50 was stolen a month back, so am thinking of getting an EPS, having added a bit to whatever the insurers believe to be just. 

What would be the preferred colours? The EPS has been painted in both PR00 and Saronni Red - images are available on this site - and yet are they not readily available to a regular consumer unless you buy the frame in a batch of twelve. Apparently Maestro will not be provided with clean EPS frames either, so its stock colours or nothing. Ouch!

The nearest 'plain' frame (AK00) has gold smeared across it making the frame look smart like a pimp gangster from 'Carlitos Way,' in his best 'Swiss Toni' style. However, it could be a good option to avoid the dirt and grime marks that the white frames seem to pick up.

Why has the custom paint service been dropped for this year? Why not, especially in a time of recession, pander to the preferred options as expressed by prospective clients? If a company has no current race heritage to draw from then why not plunder its rich racing catalogue? Colnago has often espoused the red colours to stand apart fron the Bianchi Celeste bunch for example. The frames are charged at a premium, so this ought to be reflected by a premium service. Excellence in all directions.

Anyway, newbie rant over. Here's an oldy but goodie in a shameless 'gun show' way. And a muddy PR82 from 1983:

















Come on Ernesto. Help the aged!


----------



## iyeoh

SamG said:


> The EPS has been painted in both PR00 and Saronni Red - images are available on this site - and yet are they not readily available to a regular consumer unless you buy the frame in a batch of twelve. Apparently Maestro will not be provided with clean EPS frames either, so its stock colours or nothing. Ouch!



Thanks for your information, but it hurts me to the core. I'll just cry silent tears. I also don't like their strong arm tactics. Buy from anyone else apart from the US distributor (for US residents) and say goodbye to the warranty.

I just want a red bike. Red. Nothing else. No gold, no flags, no maps, no stripping, no swirls, no Ferrari emblems, no Formula One cars, nothing. What's so wrong about that? The name Colnago is prestige enough... I don't care about "Ferrari Engineered" or any of that nonsense.

And no, I don't want to look like a fat Liberace, Elvis or Sir Elton on a bike, so I can do without the black and gold.

Fifty years from now, those 80s Sarroni bikes you posted above will still look stunning. Today's 2009 EPS bikes will look like odd.


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> I just want a red bike. Red. Nothing else. No gold, no flags, no stripping, no Ferrari emblems, no Formula One cars, nothing. What's so wrong about that? The name Colnago is prestige enough... I don't care about "Ferrari Engineered" or any of that nonsense.


Exactly.


----------



## iyeoh

Get me a red bike and I will buy *two* My wife is an avid cyclist as well. Incidently, both of us ride Colnagos only, although she still has a Casati GoldLine from her college days, and its... red, and she bought the said Casati only because she was too broke back then to buy a Colnago.

I just took a closer look at the new AK00 and AKIT. Those are unmitigated disasters. Hurt my eyes just looking at them. 

http://scuderia-colnago.com/eps10.htm


----------



## SamG

It'd be worth checking the paint policy with Maestro cycles rather than take it from me. There are probably C-50s EPs and Extreme-Cs that still need a fresh coat of paint via the Benelux route. My real gripe is this: Why would you not offer a paint finish that is available on other frames for the same year ie: PR82, PRZA and PRMO? If these schemes are good enough for the 'heritage' frames then why not have a glorious racing history reflected in one's current top line product? Doh!

Besides, no matter what speed you ride at, red is the fastest colour!


----------



## iyeoh

Does the old man have a son or some young relative making all these business decisions?

PistaPalace contacted me and said that they have exclusive rights to the PR82 color for the EPS. And then I'm reminded that I would have zero warranty unless I buy from the two stores pimped by Colnago America, and one of them, an actual LBS, wants to pimp me a Mapei bike (again that exclusive right nonsense) which I have zero interest in. BTW, really nice warranty policy, Colnago.

I don't care who rode what. I don't even care about the orange Molteni color or that Eddy set whatever records on that orange bike. If the Pope rode a gold bike, I still wouldn't want it. I just want a red bike!


----------



## fabsroman

SamG said:


> Getting a new Colnago does seem to raise a few difficulties. My PR00 (plain) C50 was stolen a month back, so am thinking of getting an EPS, having added a bit to whatever the insurers believe to be just.
> 
> What would be the preferred colours? The EPS has been painted in both PR00 and Saronni Red - images are available on this site - and yet are they not readily available to a regular consumer unless you buy the frame in a batch of twelve. Apparently Maestro will not be provided with clean EPS frames either, so its stock colours or nothing. Ouch!
> 
> The nearest 'plain' frame (AK00) has gold smeared across it making the frame look smart like a pimp gangster from 'Carlitos Way,' in his best 'Swiss Toni' style. However, it could be a good option to avoid the dirt and grime marks that the white frames seem to pick up.
> 
> Why has the custom paint service been dropped for this year? Why not, especially in a time of recession, pander to the preferred options as expressed by prospective clients? If a company has no current race heritage to draw from then why not plunder its rich racing catalogue? Colnago has often espoused the red colours to stand apart fron the Bianchi Celeste bunch for example. The frames are charged at a premium, so this ought to be reflected by a premium service. Excellence in all directions.
> 
> Anyway, newbie rant over. Here's an oldy but goodie in a shameless 'gun show' way. And a muddy PR82 from 1983:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Ernesto. Help the aged!


Both of those bikes are awesome, but the PR82 with Campy Super Record was my dream bike in the 80's. I agree completely about the current Colnagos. Some of the current schemes, like the red, white, green for 2010 isn't bad BUT FOR the gold in it. I have no idea what the deal is with the gold. You can see some of it in the 2009 schemes too. It really does bug me.

Maestro not being able to get clean EPS frames to be painted just makes me lean toward the Pinarello Dogma 60.1 in red, black, silver, and white even more.


----------



## SamG

If the warranty is only upheld by Colnago America stores for the USA, then surely that suggests PistaPalace only has rights to the PR82 colour for the EPS in the USA. Who, then, has rights to PR82 in Europe? Colnago? I can get a respray done by Argos Cycles in Bristol that could copy the Saronni colour scheme, but it would be better to have a good scheme direct from Cambiago. And that it should be carried out with goodwill, understanding that the client appreciates the heritage and culture of the manufacturer. Goodness knows, over the years Colnago have renovated tens, maybe hundreds, of dodgy courier frames to look good as new in that colour way. Is PistaPalace not supported by ColnagoAmerica? How then is the former getting the paintwork completed, if not factory supplied? It's good work whoever is doing it!

And you are right, iyeoh, despite the excellent racing results of the Tilers and Sausage Munchers, the uncluttered sharpness of Colnago/Saronni Red does seem to be the most iconic for the brand. And Italian!


----------



## iyeoh

SamG,

Let's assume that I go ahead and order a Sarroni EPS from Pista Palace and have it built up the way I like. I pay the outrageousUS retail price of $5,500, even though I could save $1,800 just buying it from Europe. I have the bike hooked up with all the goodies, like Lightweight etc, and I charge the $14,000 to my credit card. 

Two weeks later, the bike is delivered. Its stunning. I take a ton of pics to show everyone on here. Two more weeks have passed and I would have ridden the bike for 150 miles. A tiny crack appears on the seat stay by the rear drop outs. I haven't even gone over a real pothole yet, let alone drop the bike. The crack grows much more prominent over the next 10 miles of ridding and, within one month, the bike can nolonger be ridden.

Pista Palace sold me a bike, as is. It was free of defects when delivered. Colango America tells me that since I didn't buy it full price from Wrench Science or R&A Cycles, I have no warranty. What do I do? Suck my thumb and pay another $5,500 for a new frame?


----------



## SamG

See what you mean. Blimmin' business wrangling. The national representative should reflect the interest of all of its manufacturer's product, no matter where sourced, provided that source is a legitimate outlet with known handling and controls. Would Pista Palace not offer a warranty/ guarantee with the frame in order to generate customer loyalty? In the UK, Maestro has given excellent customer service despite not being the selected distributer by Colnago (I think this is covered in other threads).

Luckily my insurance company doesn't specify from which outlet my new frame should come. They have recommended one company many miles from where I live, but provided the price can be matched by any other supplier then it can come from an outlet of personal choice. They are unconcerned, given the frame is a homogenous product made by Colnago, from where it is sourced. Fair. So it looks like either AK00, AKIT, AKRD, AKSB for me. Where's the pin?


----------



## The_Kraken

*Warranty*

As the biggest Colnago dealer on the west coast, every single Colnago we (Pista Palace) sells, including the Saronni EPS comes with full 3 year Colnago warranty. It would not make sense for Colnago to make exclusive framesets for us and provide no warranty. And our exclusivity on the paint is worldwide. I agree, its a sweet paint scheme. I'm sure you can have someone else heat the paint off of another EPS and make a faux Saronni, but come on, this isn't some $500 project bike, this is the jewel of your collection.


----------



## fabsroman

The_Kraken said:


> As the biggest Colnago dealer on the west coast, every single Colnago we (Pista Palace) sells, including the Saronni EPS comes with full 3 year Colnago warranty. It would not make sense for Colnago to make exclusive framesets for us and provide no warranty. And our exclusivity on the paint is worldwide. I agree, its a sweet paint scheme. I'm sure you can have someone else heat the paint off of another EPS and make a faux Saronni, but come on, this isn't some $500 project bike, this is the jewel of your collection.


What is the price of the Saronni EPS? If you don't want to put it on the board for everybody to see, how about pm'ing it to me or giving me the website link to it on your website. Thanks.


----------



## iyeoh

The price is $5,495.


_

"So much did I love the paint scheme that I had 12 made. 12 and only 12 will ever be made. These framesets are exclusively sold through Pista Palace. They are $5495, the same price as any other EPS and comes with headset and seatpost."_



http://www.pistapalace.com/campione.html


----------



## iyeoh

The_Kraken said:


> As the biggest Colnago dealer on the west coast, every single Colnago we (Pista Palace) sells, including the Saronni EPS comes with full 3 year Colnago warranty. It would not make sense for Colnago to make exclusive framesets for us and provide no warranty. And our exclusivity on the paint is worldwide. I agree, its a sweet paint scheme. I'm sure you can have someone else heat the paint off of another EPS and make a faux Saronni, but come on, this isn't some $500 project bike, this is the jewel of your collection.



I don't mean to split hairs, especially if you are unilaterally handing out three year warranties. However, it is apparent that Colnago only hands out two year warranties with their frames. Refer to the attached document. Note that the warranties are not governed by local law, but by Italian law.

' "Authorized Colnago Dealer" is defined as a retailer approved by Colnago's "Official Importer" for your country.' Its all up to Colnago-America to decide which retailer is authorized for internet sales and which frames to warranty.

Its not a matter of what makes sense. Many things don't always make sense. Its a matter of enforcing consumer rights and remedies if push comes to shove. Colnago America should speak up and clarify their stance in writing.


----------



## Colnago America

Colnago offers a 2 year warranty (not on paint) - the frame has to be purchased via an Authorized US or CAD Colnago Dealer (at the time of purchase) - any warranty will be handled via an Authorized Colnago Dealer (it does not has to be the same as where the Colnago was purchased). A copy of the proof of purchase, serial number and registration must be included when the frame is shipped back for a warranty evaluation/replacement/repair.
We at Colnago America are fully aware of the warranties offered by our collegues in the industry - since Colnago America has been established we have warrantied Colnago frames that are way past the official 2 year warranty - the frame was purchased via an Authorized Colnago Dealer, the proof of Purchase, serial number and registration were included - What is a warranty? A warranty is not only replacing a frame but also performing repairs (at no cost for the Consumer and Dealer) - Colnago does perform repairs and it is done in Italy.
*Internet* - Colnago America decides who is allowed to sell on-line, there are two Authorized on-line Colnago Dealers: R&A in NY and Wrench Science in CA.
We strongly support our Dealers and when a Colnago is purchased via the authorized Dealer network - we are definately very focused on delivering the best service possible to the Dealer and Consumer. Having a strong, reliable and Authorized Dealer base can and will only improve the service that is expected from Colnago.
Best regards,
Colnago America


----------



## iyeoh

And where does this leave the guys who have ordered on the internet/phone from authorized dealers that are not among the two dealers that are authorized for internet sales? Those poor guys are left without a warranty?


----------



## Colnago America

If a Consumer has ordered a Colnago from an Authorized US or CAD Colnago Dealer via the internet (the Dealer is not authorized to sell on-line) we will naturally support you as a consumer and we will shut down the Dealer in question. 
Best regards,
Colnago America


----------



## The_Kraken

*The Clarification*

And so I believe what Colnago America is stating and just to be clear is that there are 2 entities that are able to sell "over the internet". Meaning that they process online transactions where you never need to speak to anyone. However, any Colnago customer can contact any Colnago dealer via phone or email to inquire about a Colnago.

I think the most important thing is to purchase your Colnago from an authorized Colnago dealer and be given the full support. And I know that I would probably purchase my Colnago from those dealers that can provide you with the most service, support, knowledge, and commitment to the brand. Pick up the phone and call around. You'll find in short time, those dealers that know the brand and can help you the best with what you are looking for.

If saving $1000 means you are gonna have Maestro repaint some frame that came from who knows where (as they are not authorized Colnago dealers) and then resell it to you as one that is from Cambiago (btw, reapplying the trademark Colnago logo constitues fraud), than that customer is the kind of person that is simply looking for a deal and is not interested in the passion and commitment that only a Colnago 100% made in Italy represents.

Can you imagine buying a Ferrari for a few bucks less knowing that it has been repainted and effectively has a salvage title? No bueno.

ps. apologies to iyeoh for stating 3 year warranty. that was a typo.


----------



## Colnago America

You are absolutely correct in your clarification and I agree with you a 100%. Let's support our LBS/Colnago Dealer and deliver an authentic Colnago to the true Colnago passionate.
Best regards,

Colnago America


----------



## chuckice

I'm really confused...can someone please clarify this for me...can a person call a certified Colnago Dealer, request an EPS + PR82 and have it painted by Colnago and come direct from Colnago? If so then what's the issue? If not then what's the process?


----------



## Colnago America

In theory you can can go to any Authorized Colnago Dealer and ask for the EPS in the Saronni (PR82) color - BUT...the EPS in PR82 is made exclusively for Pista Palace in San Diego (as the EPS MAPEI is made for R&A only).
I hope this clarify any confusion that may be "out there".
Best regards

Colnago America


----------



## chuckice

Colnago America said:


> In theory you can can go to any Authorized Colnago Dealer and ask for the EPS in the Saronni (PR82) color - BUT...the EPS in PR82 is made exclusively for Pista Palace in San Diego (as the EPS MAPEI is made for R&A only).
> I hope this clarify any confusion that may be "out there".
> Best regards
> 
> Colnago America


Got it...thank you.


----------



## tofumann

I vote for Pista Palace for their top notch customer service and knowledge in their field. I drove 3 hrs to buy from them...yet, I refuse to spend one f$cking penny at the local dealer(5 miles away from my house) who carries the same brand(s).

Colnago America, pay close attention to feedbacks regarding your dealers. After all, besides their buying/stocking power, they also carry your name on their walls. Also, tell Italy this----whoever was in charge of the 09' paint scheme should be fired. I had to settle on the AMIT for EPS.


----------



## Colnago America

Thank you for your feed-back - are your sure that you want to fire Mr. Colnago? The AMIT has the best selling color on the EPS and C50.

Best regards,
Colnago America


----------



## tofumann

Colnago America said:


> Thank you for your feed-back - are your sure that you want to fire Mr. Colnago? The AMIT has the best selling color on the EPS and C50.
> 
> Best regards,
> Colnago America



You know why it was the best selling color? More importantly, you know why people are "less" interested in the rest of the color options? If so, share the wealth of info if you can.

I bought(back in January) the EPS AMIT because I didn't see any color options that I like; and I didn't want to wait for the new 2010 scheme to come out. I was attracted to the brand "Colnago" and its geometery/technology, but certainly not the 2009' paint-options.

You may not have any say over what they do in Italy, but you can/should certainly understand your customers' buying habbit in your region. A spread sheet can always show you numbers, but it takes more than just a computer screen and keyboard to tell yourself why things are happening the way they are.

I'll tell E. Colnago as what i just told you, but I wont be in Boston in Sept. Do your job, let him know of the feedbacks from the field, let the man know what/how N. America is reacting to the 09' paint scheme. I will be more than happy to PM you my contact info, serial number of my frame and the LBS that i bought my frame from.

BTW, your short/quick reply was very impressive...


----------



## Colnago America

I wish I had the magic crystal ball and was able to see the"right" colors; when the STxx colors came out we also received quite a few comments - good & bad - taste/beauty is in the eye of beholder - 
We have the LX10 - LX11 - LX14 and 00F in the C50 for the US & Canadian market in 2010
The reason for the AMIT to be the best seller is it was/is white; has the Italian colors and does go with most kits - on a close 2nd came the AMRD and the AC00 on 3rd spot. We have offered to the Dealers some of the older colors/paint schemes - in 99% of the sistuation have never heard back or there has been no interest.

Best regards,

Colnago America


----------



## tofumann

Colnago America said:


> I wish I had the magic crystal ball and was able to see the"right" colors; when the STxx colors came out we also received quite a few comments - good & bad - taste/beauty is in the eye of beholder -
> We have the LX10 - LX11 - LX14 and 00F in the C50 for the US & Canadian market in 2010
> The reason for the AMIT to be the best seller is it was/is white; has the Italian colors and does go with most kits - on a close 2nd came the AMRD and the AC00 on 3rd spot. We have offered to the Dealers some of the older colors/paint schemes - in 99% of the sistuation have never heard back or there has been no interest.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Colnago America


this is more like what I expected from Colnago America:thumbsup:  

The LX is an awsome theme to me, and most likely I will get a C50 because of that. The new 2010 bright colors for EPS are also good looking, neon-ish that gives em' some of the 80's look. I personally think the 2010' colors are much better than 2009'. Please relate that to E. Conlago as well 

Instead of counting on the LBS and Dealers to gather the data(what customers want and feedbacks) for you...what about going to the source directly? When customers register their frames for warranty, don't they have to put down the contact info? Like other industries, reward the participants by entering them into a raffle for a prize---colnago watch, kit, bike, bottles, a trip to Italy, box of chocolate, a pack of gum...you get my point BTW, this is also another factory's way to support their own dealers---encouraging customers to buy from the authorized local source.


----------



## chuckice

Colnago America said:


> I wish I had the magic crystal ball and was able to see the"right" colors; when the STxx colors came out we also received quite a few comments - good & bad - taste/beauty is in the eye of beholder -
> We have the LX10 - LX11 - LX14 and 00F in the C50 for the US & Canadian market in 2010
> The reason for the AMIT to be the best seller is it was/is white; has the Italian colors and does go with most kits - on a close 2nd came the AMRD and the AC00 on 3rd spot. We have offered to the Dealers some of the older colors/paint schemes - in 99% of the sistuation have never heard back or there has been no interest.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Colnago America


How is the consumer supposed to know this and know who has access to what schemes and when. There are a lot of Colnago fans here that are pretty unhappy with the paint schemes of the past few years. Now it seems like there are paint codes that can be had (like the PR82) but no one knows how or who and we're supposed to trust the few internet posts of The_Kraken and Colnago America? No offense. Put it on Colnago America's web site...make some of this official and put some of the customers at ease as to who has access to what.

Last, I don't believe for one second that Ernesto designed these paint schemes...he likely approved them but either way they've pushed the envelope too far. None of them say classic Italian Colnago. They look like some sort of gaudy crap that Trek would put out.


----------



## apex

The_Kraken
If saving $1000 means you are gonna have Maestro repaint some frame that came from who knows where (as they are not authorized Colnago dealers) and then resell it to you as one that is from Cambiago (btw said:


> Are you implying the the Maestro is selling counter-fit frames? I find it hard to believe that Colnago would allow something like that to happen.
> 
> There have been several threads on RBR, weightweenies, bikeradar and others attacking the Maestro and his pricing. The only thing they have in common is the attacks are general coming from members of the authorized dealer network. All those who have personal experience with Maestro have nothing but good things to say about his product.
> 
> Apex


----------



## iyeoh

The trouble isn't just with Maestro, so let's not pick on him. I have Colnago dealers in France, Switzerland, Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore and Taiwan willing to sell EPS frames to me $1100 to $1400 below the official US price. Clearly the weak USD to EUR exchange rate has little to do with the price differential. While I'm interested in doing things by thebook, I can't say that I blame others for buying from Europe.


----------



## iyeoh

I will be seeing Signore Colnago on September 26th for a fitting and I will personally ensure that my opinions regarding color choices are well enunciated.


----------



## Mulowe

*Mr Colnago*

With all due respect I don't understand the tone of this thread. 
Mr Colnago arguably delivers year after year the highest quality frames made on the planet. 
Every few years he delivers a product that not only is the best but rather a product that raise the bar yet again.
In addition he has always expressed a unique sence of style and creativity with his color and design standards.
Art is never fully understood or often agreed upon. 
Name me anyone else who can consistantly state the above about another frame maker?
So with all due respect let's adjust the tone of this thread. 
We are all very fortunate to have lived and enjoyed the lifes work of this remarkable man.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

iyeoh said:


> The trouble isn't just with Maestro, so let's not pick on him. I have Colnago dealers in France, Switzerland, Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore and Taiwan willing to sell EPS frames to me $1100 to $1400 below the official US price. Clearly the weak USD to EUR exchange rate has little to do with the price differential. *While I'm interested in doing things by thebook, I can't say that I blame others for buying from Europe*.


What book is that?


----------



## ClassicSteel71

chuckice said:


> Last, I don't believe for one second that Ernesto designed these paint schemes...he likely approved them but either way they've pushed the envelope too far. None of them say classic Italian Colnago. They look like some sort of gaudy crap that Trek would put out.


I have been to the factory 4 times in the last 5 years. He was there every time. From what I have seen and read, he does so much more then one would believe. One of the those crazy old workaholics.


----------



## chuckice

ClassicSteel71 said:


> I have been to the factory 4 times in the last 5 years. He was there every time. From what I have seen and read, he does so much more then one would believe. One of the those crazy old workaholics.


I believe it...I've been a few times but not in the last 5. I know he works his butt off (which is insane since he could probably use a vacation) but I don't believe he's sitting down with a paint palette and/or crayon box...


----------



## fabsroman

I'm going to second this post by Apex. When I can save 25% on a frame by buying it from an overseas seller, whether it be Maestro, Bellatisport, or some other seller, I will do so. I did it with my Cristallo and saved $1,100 and I did it with my C50 and saved $1,250. Neither have cracked in half and I have been riding the Cristallo for almost 3 years now. As far as I am concerned, I saved enough to buy another frame. I also bought 2 Arte frames over the internet for $650, and one of them has been raced for 3 years now without cracking in half.

It is like I tell my wife and father in-law. Warranties are great, but they aren't everything they are cracked up to be. For instance, my Ford Taurus only came with a 3 year/36,000 mile warranty, but my wife's Hyundai Sonata came with a 10 year/100,000 mile warranty. The Sonata required a bit more maintenance than the Taurus (e.g., timing belt changed every 60,000 miles at $500 a pop versus the Taurus with a timing chain change every 200,000 miles). I also have 200,000 miles on the Taurus with routine maintenance and very little trouble from it. The Sonata has 140,000 miles on it and now that the warranty is up it is a headache. Right now I am waiting for a new heater core to arrive so I can replace it.

As far as Maestro committing Trademark violations, I seriously doubt that is the case. If it were, Colnago would be all over him for it. He doesn't hide his business and I am pretty sure that Colnago can afford some international attorneys to go after him. Too bad Mike at Maestro cannot afford his own group of attorneys to go after all these people that slander/libel his business by saying that he is providing knock offs, etc.

Personally, I love the fact that Mike at Maestro will sell a person a Colnago frame with a retro paint scheme and not charge a single penny more for said retro scheme. Heck, I could have gotten my C50 in PR82 last year for the same price that I paid for it in ST01 (i.e., $3,100), the scheme of the year at that time, and it would have been a lot cheaper than Pista Palace. I guess when a seller can provide specialty paint schemes at such a cheap price, there is nothing to do but bad mouth him/it.


----------



## ciclisto

As an owner of a C50 2006 and a new 2009 Master-Molteni there are very few bikes with the history, build quality, uniqueness and care of a Colnago. Ernesto whom I met this year is a passionate bike builder in his seventies, he does not need to do this. He met me standing by my C 50 and he stopped to truly admire his own work .. I saw him photo some of his original steel frames at a display of classic Colnagos. This is the real deal, but if you do not like them that's fine.... but they are true artisan made objects and can be enjoyed by riding and looking as a fantastic object. there are other artists making bikes,, Pegoretti, Kirk Sachs etc... being Italian I choose the Colnago. The price is the price ...Places like Pista Palace should be congratulated, where else can you walk in to a museum for free. Life's way to short to not own a real Colnago.


----------



## fabsroman

ciclisto said:


> As an owner of a C50 2006 and a new 2009 Master-Molteni there are very few bikes with the history, build quality, uniqueness and care of a Colnago. Ernesto whom I met this year is a passionate bike builder in his seventies, he does not need to do this. He met me standing by my C 50 and he stopped to truly admire his own work .. I saw him photo some of his original steel frames at a display of classic Colnagos. This is the real deal, but if you do not like them that's fine.... but they are true artisan made objects and can be enjoyed by riding and looking as a fantastic object. there are other artists making bikes,, Pegoretti, Kirk Sachs etc... being Italian I choose the Colnago. The price is the price ...Places like Pista Palace should be congratulated, where else can you walk in to a museum for free. Life's way to short to not own a real Colnago.


I was fine with the entire post, and was going to say well said, until I saw "real" in the last sentence. Is my Cristallo or C50, both of which were purchased from Bellatisport, less real than the ones I could buy from Pista Palace? I would seriously doubt it. In fact, I'm willing to bet that I could put mine and somebody else's from Pista Palace side by side and nobody, not even Mr. Colnago, would be able to tell the difference. Granted, you would know I didn't get the C50 in the states because it is in ST01 which wasn't a paint scheme offered on the C50 in the states.


----------



## ciclisto

you missed my point, I was not disparaging any sellers of colnago just the posters complaining about the different places of obtaining one... I should have had a new paragraph, it was in no reference to Pista Palace. and dropped the real...I in fact would buy from Maestro or Bellatisport if I did not live near good dealers where I can get my hands on them, it is worth the extra cash to do this.........for a few years when I was looking for my C 50 there were no dealers in San Diego, Pista is very new, and I was talking to Mike and found him honorable and knowledgeable man. now you can comment on the post.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

ciclisto said:


> As an owner of a C50 2006 and a new 2009 Master-Molteni there are very few bikes with the history, build quality, uniqueness and care of a Colnago. Ernesto whom I met this year is a passionate bike builder in his seventies, he does not need to do this. He met me standing by my C 50 and he stopped to truly admire his own work .. I saw him photo some of his original steel frames at a display of classic Colnagos. This is the real deal, but if you do not like them that's fine.... but they are true artisan made objects and can be enjoyed by riding and looking as a fantastic object. * there are other artists making bikes,, Pegoretti, Kirk Sachs etc... being Italian I choose the Colnago.* The price is the price ...Places like Pista Palace should be congratulated, where else can you walk in to a museum for free. Life's way to short to not own a real Colnago.


Is Dario Jewish?


----------



## iyeoh

ciclisto said:


> As an owner of a C50 2006 and a new 2009 Master-Molteni there are very few bikes with the history, build quality, uniqueness and care of a Colnago. Ernesto whom I met this year is a passionate bike builder in his seventies, he does not need to do this. He met me standing by my C 50 and he stopped to truly admire his own work .. I saw him photo some of his original steel frames at a display of classic Colnagos. This is the real deal, but if you do not like them that's fine.... but they are true artisan made objects and can be enjoyed by riding and looking as a fantastic object. there are other artists making bikes,, Pegoretti, Kirk Sachs etc... being Italian I choose the Colnago. The price is the price ...Places like Pista Palace should be congratulated, where else can you walk in to a museum for free. Life's way to short to not own a real Colnago.



Not liking his current color palette is not tantamount to not liking his frames. 

Honestly, if owning a garish looking bike is owning a "real" Colnago, I rather stop buying bikes.


----------



## Colnago America

So after looking at Colnago.com and NOT Colnago-America.com your conclusion is: there are will be no C50 in 2010! Now we know how Colnago "stories" start. 
Extreme C - after 3 years on the market and very slow sales = quantities, there was no other way than to eliinate it from the 2010 line-up. The EPS has taken over the Extreme Power sales.
Best regards,
Colnago America


----------



## Colnago America

Rewards - sounds great! We are on it! Our focus at present is to establish Colnago America, to offer the absolute best level of service (to you as a Colnago passionate and to the Dealer) so we can bring Colnago back where belongs - at the top. We are in the process of creating an on-line Colnago Club (Owners only) and Colnago's purchased from a not Authorized Dealer will not be able to be registred - please also check facebook: Colnago America, Inc. click on notes at the top.
Best regards,
Colnago America


----------



## chuckice

What am I doing wrong here? I try to hit Colnago-America.com but just end up redirected to Colnago.com. I can't find a C50 anywhere. ?? I've tried on several different computers and no different...I see no 'Notes' section either.


----------



## iyeoh

Colnago club for registered owners.. obviously of new carbon bikes with receipts and current serial numbers. Those of us with a load of classic steel masterpiece frames are left out in the cold...


----------



## Colnago America

You are doing nothing wrong - the Colnago-America web is down as we are uploading the 2010 Colnago America line-up (Yes! it is different than the rest of the world). We have the C50 in the LX colors, the painted seat post for the EPS is INCLUDED in the price (rest of the world it is an additional purchase) - CX-1 SRAM RED build - the Super in black at complete and frame-set same for the Pista.
Web will be up and running by the end of this week. Please check on Facebook: Colnago America, Inc - click on notes (top of the page) - the 2010 line is presented there!
Best regards,
Colnago America


----------



## Colnago America

ALL Colnago owners are NATURALLY WELCOME!! The Club has exsisted for years - you just had to use the registration at the back in the booklet that the Dealer should have given you at the time of purchase.
Best regards,
Colnago America


----------



## tofumann

Colnago America said:


> Rewards - sounds great! We are on it! Our focus at present is to establish Colnago America, to offer the absolute best level of service (to you as a Colnago passionate and to the Dealer) so we can bring Colnago back where belongs - at the top. We are in the process of creating an on-line Colnago Club (Owners only) and Colnago's purchased from a not Authorized Dealer will not be able to be registred - please also check facebook: Colnago America, Inc. click on notes at the top.
> Best regards,
> Colnago America


:thumbsup: now we are getting somewhere


----------



## iyeoh

Colnago America said:


> ALL Colnago owners are NATURALLY WELCOME!! The Club has exsisted for years - you just had to use the registration at the back in the booklet that the Dealer should have given you at the time of purchase.
> Best regards,
> Colnago America



I'm picking up new bikes,but my last bike was a 2000 MXL, which is practically identical to the current MXL. Anyway, I also have 1990s bikes and earlier ones, of course all Colnagos. 

Now, you're saying that all those bikes should have come with a booklet? I never received one and frankly never saw one. And in case you are wondering, all my bikes are from an authorized source, one that you have listed as one of your preferred internet retailers.

Before I go there and embarass myself at yelling at them (having shopped there loyally for over 20 years), kindly confirm that the "booklet" has come with frames from those years.


----------



## Colnago America

Yes - all the years I have been involved with Colnago there has been a booklet incl. in each box. It is similar to the service book that you have when purchasing a new car - it has recommended service intervals, what things to control etc. at the back there is a section for you and the Dealer to fill out then send it to Colnago (Italy) or at the time US Distributor.
We can send you those booklets - please email us on via the private section with your contact.
Best regards,
Colnago America


----------



## mriddle

*thoughts on paint....*

I'm 45 and have owned several Colnago's.

I would tend to agree w/most here - the color options offered the last few years have been a bit disappointing (imo). However, color schemes are such a personal thing who's to say? The last color that I really liked was from 07- I think, STIT. Awesome Italian theme.

I purchased a C-50 from maestro a few years ago and was generally happy w/the frame. I was very happy w/the price and service. However, his paint is not of the quality that the frames sprayed in Italy @ Colnago are. Mike's version of the beloved PR82 is not so good. For all of those who like some of the color schemes no longer offered from Italy, Mike is a great option. Colnago should understand this.

I purchased other frames from wrench science and have been very happy w/their service. 

The future of high end bike color options is a developing situation. Companies like Pinarello and Trek ( I don't own either) offer customized paint options w/resonable delivery times. That is the state-of-the-art goal you (Mr. Colnago America) should be offering for $5,000+ bicycle frames. 

In the past year I have purchased 2 De Rosa's, their color options have been very appealing to me. The paint on both frames (King 3 and Corum) is flawless and very detailed. I asked De Rosa to paint the Corum in a non stock color and they were happy to do it, 45 days later I took delivery.

So-if I was to call Colnago America and order an EPS in STIT what would you do?

Finally, all this stuff about exclusive color options to certain dealers? That is just stupidity. 

This is 2010, the world is small, the fact that your website has been down for weeks tells me all I need to know about your lack of understanding your market.

Great bikes, great heritage, I'll always own one or more, but understand what is going on out here. 

Marketing 101: Give the people what they want, and don't F it up by making it difficult.


----------



## fabsroman

mriddle said:


> I'm 45 and have owned several Colnago's.
> 
> I would tend to agree w/most here - the color options offered the last few years have been a bit disappointing (imo). However, color schemes are such a personal thing who's to say? The last color that I really liked was from 07- I think, STIT. Awesome Italian theme.
> 
> I purchased a C-50 from maestro a few years ago and was generally happy w/the frame. I was very happy w/the price and service. However, his paint is not of the quality that the frames sprayed in Italy @ Colnago are. Mike's version of the beloved PR82 is not so good. For all of those who like some of the color schemes no longer offered from Italy, Mike is a great option. Colnago should understand this.
> 
> I purchased other frames from wrench science and have been very happy w/their service.
> 
> The future of high end bike color options is a developing situation. Companies like Pinarello and Trek ( I don't own either) offer customized paint options w/resonable delivery times. That is the state-of-the-art goal you (Mr. Colnago America) should be offering for $5,000+ bicycle frames.
> 
> In the past year I have purchased 2 De Rosa's, their color options have been very appealing to me. The paint on both frames (King 3 and Corum) is flawless and very detailed. I asked De Rosa to paint the Corum in a non stock color and they were happy to do it, 45 days later I took delivery.
> 
> So-if I was to call Colnago America and order an EPS in STIT what would you do?
> 
> Finally, all this stuff about exclusive color options to certain dealers? That is just stupidity.
> 
> This is 2010, the world is small, the fact that your website has been down for weeks tells me all I need to know about your lack of understanding your market.
> 
> Great bikes, great heritage, I'll always own one or more, but understand what is going on out here.
> 
> Marketing 101: Give the people what they want, and don't F it up by making it difficult.


Amen to that. I've usually had to wait 60+ days for frames with standard colors. Like you, I fell in love with the STIT scheme when it first came out, and was also a little pissed at myself for ordering my Cristallo in NS03 in August right before the new schemes came out. I learned from that mistake. So, when August 2007 rolled around, I waited to see what the new schemes looked like, saw ST01 and really liked it because of the greater amount of nude carbon on the frame. So, I held off buying the C50 in STIT. Then, come August 2008 I waited to see what the 2009 schemes looked like. As soon as I saw them, I was on the internet ordering my C50 in the 2008 ST01 scheme. I told my wife that I didn't like any of the 2009 schemes and I just had to have ST01, so the purchase was approved. She let out a sigh of relief last month when I saw the 2010 schemes and told her that I didn't like a single one of them.

I wonder how hard it would be to do some market research on these things. Colnago could put up on the internet some paint schemes of what it was thinking about offering the following year and allow current Colnago owners to rate them with a 1 through 10. Then, maybe allow current Colnago owners to vote on a prior year paint scheme to be brought back that year, with no specific scheme to be brought back more than once every 3, maybe 5, years.

I own 5 Colnagos and I am actually looking at the Pinarello Dogma right now. I've come up with a black, red, white, and grey paint scheme on it that I really like, especially since there is no gold/yellow in it.


----------



## The_Kraken

*Beating dead horse?*

You know I really love the Cobra 429 Shelby. I also like the 1965 Pontiac Super Duty. A Steve McQueen Explorer II Rolex would also be awesome. And I think I'm still gonna' have to buy IL Carbonissimo some day.

If all of what is deemed to be collectable was stamped out every day, then we'd all ride Cervelos and Treks. I'll tell you what my favorite Colnago is. It is the Arabesque. The white one that Ernesto gave the pope. I want one so bad. I want to build a replica. I have a 50th anniversary group waiting for it.

If Colnago offered every color every year, the value and appreciation for those paint schemes would diminish. What about paint code POIS? Thats a cool one. Should the Zabel paint be used every year even when he is 90? What about the Ferrari paint and the Master55? One of 35 would be meaningless. You buy a Colnago in part because of its exclusivity.

If the guys at R&A want to purchase 40 Mapei EPS's and thereby support Colnago than hell yes it should be exclusive to them. I don't believe that some Tri shop that sells Jamis and has a few CX1's on sale should be able to order one of those for a customer. They have no genuine commitment to the brand and just wanna make a buck.

If you want a 911 turbo, you can go to the local car dealer that has a few Porsches and wait 3 years or you can go to the biggest dealer in the country and wait 6 months. Dealers that have more invested and have more commitment and knowledge should have advantages. Well, maybe that other dealer will have a silver Turbo on the lot that he can paint black for you.

Ultimately, though, I can see where some of you guys are. You just don't want to pay retail. You want to get the Colnago of you dream, but you don't wanna pay the retail price for it. Regardless of what that retail price is. Cheapening the price, cheapens the brand. If there is a bike that has a better resale value than a Colnago, let me know.

Yes, only Pista Palace has PR82 in the EPS and R&A the Mapei. If no other dealers had the sack to order and prepay for dozens of bikes, that's not my fault. If you want a PR82 Saronni, you can call me, I'll be nice. But, just know that the price is $5495. If you need a little extra love, we'll give you that, too.

As for all the paint discussion, lets at least stop and think about this: Damn! At least we can have this discussion! Colnago has made Polka Dot Bikes, Ferrari bikes, Gold bikes, Mapei, crazy ridiculous paint jobs. And also beautiful timeless ones. NOONE comes close. And on the EPS, you get the best paint on the best bike. 

If you aren't diggin' the 2010 catalog paint schemes, dont fret. There may just be some additional paint schemes coming your way that aren't in the catalog.  And oh boy would that be awesome.


----------



## tofumann

amen...whether people like it or not---buying power rules.
I have my eyes on an OFFSHORE T3...but that don't look good on my skinny wrist


----------



## The_Kraken

*wasting money*

I think I might pull the trigger on a Milgauss with green lense...What a waste, Tofumann! But I can't control myself! My penis is so small I need to do whatever I can to make it seem bigger!

Can you imagine a PR82 version of the EPS in Emerald Green? Hmmm....


----------



## tofumann

Does ****** work for wrist's size? After all, you and I wear the same size of shoes....

Stock up the 2010' C50 in LX paint, I know you will at least sell one of them. 

Xiao Di Di rules!!!


----------



## sam575

chuckice said:


> Finally done...here you go...weighing in at 16.5lbs...Colnago Master X-Light PR82, Super Record 11, Fulcrum Racing Light XLR Clincher w/Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX tires, Speedplay X1, Chris King Headset, Deda Zero Nero Stem, Deda Elementi Electa Carbon Handlebar. Colnago Carbon Setback Seatpost, Fizik Arione CX Carbon Braided Saddle


Mate, that is friggin awesome. Stunning


----------



## Jbartmc

*New Pain Scheme*

No matter what, a Colnago will be far better looking than most other bikes. Despite all the negative comments about the new paint scheme, what is on line from Eurobike looks pretty cool. http://www.velonews.com/photo/97363

Of course, it is a matter of opinion. I appreciate that Colnago is not mass-producing classic paint schemes year-after-year on demand. That makes my bikes more valuable to me because I am not seeing it everywhere as if a generic looking bike that we see more and more of everyday like Cervelo. Cervelo may make a great bike, but they look absolutely boring and have no Italian heritage.


----------



## mriddle

*Are we talking color schemes or price?*



The_Kraken said:


> You know I really love the Cobra 429 Shelby. I also like the 1965 Pontiac Super Duty. A Steve McQueen Explorer II Rolex would also be awesome. And I think I'm still gonna' have to buy IL Carbonissimo some day.
> 
> If all of what is deemed to be collectable was stamped out every day, then we'd all ride Cervelos and Treks. I'll tell you what my favorite Colnago is. It is the Arabesque. The white one that Ernesto gave the pope. I want one so bad. I want to build a replica. I have a 50th anniversary group waiting for it.
> 
> If Colnago offered every color every year, the value and appreciation for those paint schemes would diminish. What about paint code POIS? Thats a cool one. Should the Zabel paint be used every year even when he is 90? What about the Ferrari paint and the Master55? One of 35 would be meaningless. You buy a Colnago in part because of its exclusivity.
> 
> If the guys at R&A want to purchase 40 Mapei EPS's and thereby support Colnago than hell yes it should be exclusive to them. I don't believe that some Tri shop that sells Jamis and has a few CX1's on sale should be able to order one of those for a customer. They have no genuine commitment to the brand and just wanna make a buck.
> 
> If you want a 911 turbo, you can go to the local car dealer that has a few Porsches and wait 3 years or you can go to the biggest dealer in the country and wait 6 months. Dealers that have more invested and have more commitment and knowledge should have advantages. Well, maybe that other dealer will have a silver Turbo on the lot that he can paint black for you.
> 
> Ultimately, though, I can see where some of you guys are. You just don't want to pay retail. You want to get the Colnago of you dream, but you don't wanna pay the retail price for it. Regardless of what that retail price is. Cheapening the price, cheapens the brand. If there is a bike that has a better resale value than a Colnago, let me know.
> 
> Yes, only Pista Palace has PR82 in the EPS and R&A the Mapei. If no other dealers had the sack to order and prepay for dozens of bikes, that's not my fault. If you want a PR82 Saronni, you can call me, I'll be nice. But, just know that the price is $5495. If you need a little extra love, we'll give you that, too.
> 
> As for all the paint discussion, lets at least stop and think about this: Damn! At least we can have this discussion! Colnago has made Polka Dot Bikes, Ferrari bikes, Gold bikes, Mapei, crazy ridiculous paint jobs. And also beautiful timeless ones. NOONE comes close. And on the EPS, you get the best paint on the best bike.
> 
> If you aren't diggin' the 2010 catalog paint schemes, dont fret. There may just be some additional paint schemes coming your way that aren't in the catalog.  And oh boy would that be awesome.


I have no problem paying retail for items that have established that price as the only available option on quality products, like Colnago's.

The problem arises when there are numerous other options available around the world at far better prices than US retail (not talking about Maestro either) for actual 100% Italian painted frames. Colnago has looked the other way for so long, now all of a sudden they set up Colnago America and say don't be tempted to save $1,000+ and purchase from a reputable on line international authorized dealer. I think the people at cbike.com and Competitive Cyclist figured this out a while back.

You guys at Colnago America have your work cut out for you, especially with the overall economy that we are in. Ultimately I think Colnago America is the right thing to do. BUT, don't blame your educated customers for the mess that Mr. Colnago started a long time ago. Good luck cleaning it up though....


----------



## fabsroman

mriddle said:


> I have no problem paying retail for items that have established that price as the only available option on quality products, like Colnago's.
> 
> The problem arises when there are numerous other options available around the world at far better prices than US retail (not talking about Maestro either) for actual 100% Italian painted frames. Colnago has looked the other way for so long, now all of a sudden they set up Colnago America and say don't be tempted to save $1,000+ and purchase from a reputable on line international authorized dealer. I think the people at cbike.com and Competitive Cyclist figured this out a while back.
> 
> You guys at Colnago America have your work cut out for you, especially with the overall economy that we are in. Ultimately I think Colnago America is the right thing to do. BUT, don't blame your educated customers for the mess that Mr. Colnago started a long time ago. Good luck cleaning it up though....


I think they threw the additional $1,000 on the American frames because Americans were spending money like crazy over the last decade. I remember going to Italy in 2001 right after my sister paid $44,000 for a BMW 330ci. Our relatives over there couldn't believe she spent that much. Now, with the weak dollar, the prices aren't quite as different between overseas sellers and American retailers, but there still is a difference. If the dollar gets stronger, it will only become a bigger difference.

I agree that Colnago America has its work cut out for it, as do the retailers themselves.


----------



## Colnago America

Seems like we want the best, at no cost, custom made and delivered in a day! Colnago is one of 2 Italian brands that still produces in Italy and we are able to offer the top of the line lugged frame (EPS) at the same price as an Asian produced monocoque frame with an Italian name on the down tube. For 2010 we do offer a selected paint schemes for the US market only (C50 range), the painted seat post (EPS) is included in the price (also this for the US market only).
The prices - two retailer are mentioned - both are no longer allowed to sell Colnago; could it be that their price policy was undermining the Colnago brand? If a Gucci Item would sell at Wall Mart prices and a Ferrari, Porsche. Ford GT had a pricetag of $25.000 would they be have the following, attention the lust after one?
We agree - bad decision have been made - however we are convinced that the step taken by Mr. Colnago is the right one and it will take time to make things right. It does seem that a few of you out there want to keep talking, pointing at the past - please stop! - there is nothing that can be done about it - but learn from it and move on! - this is the time for you and us to show your/our support, passion for Colnago - you to support your LBS/Colnago Dealer. From our side, give you and the Dealer the best possible service, have inventory and deliver the promised at the promised time.We will NEVER be able to hit a color that everybody will like - it is like the saddle you use; its personal!!
We have received complaints about the fading out of the Extreme C - Veltec blew out more than 40 frames - 2 years of inventory, NO DEMAND! The STIT color, also here Veltec had +50 Extreme Power frames on stock that NO ONE wanted NO DEMAND....until they were blown out below cost when they lost the Distribution of Colnago.
Not paited by Colnago...there is no gurantee that you are riding an Original Colnago!
Let's look forward - we truly appreciate all imput received and are constantly making improvements - but to keep it Italian: Rome was not build in one day!
Best regards,
Colnago America


----------



## fabsroman

Colnago America said:


> Seems like we want the best, at no cost, custom made and delivered in a day! Colnago is one of 2 Italian brands that still produces in Italy and we are able to offer the top of the line lugged frame (EPS) at the same price as an Asian produced monocoque frame with an Italian name on the down tube. For 2010 we do offer a selected paint schemes for the US market only (C50 range), the painted seat post (EPS) is included in the price (also this for the US market only).
> The prices - two retailer are mentioned - both are no longer allowed to sell Colnago; could it be that their price policy was undermining the Colnago brand? If a Gucci Item would sell at Wall Mart prices and a Ferrari, Porsche. Ford GT had a pricetag of $25.000 would they be have the following, attention the lust after one?
> We agree - bad decision have been made - however we are convinced that the step taken by Mr. Colnago is the right one and it will take time to make things right. It does seem that a few of you out there want to keep talking, pointing at the past - please stop! - there is nothing that can be done about it - but learn from it and move on! - this is the time for you and us to show your/our support, passion for Colnago - you to support your LBS/Colnago Dealer. From our side, give you and the Dealer the best possible service, have inventory and deliver the promised at the promised time.We will NEVER be able to hit a color that everybody will like - it is like the saddle you use; its personal!!
> We have received complaints about the fading out of the Extreme C - Veltec blew out more than 40 frames - 2 years of inventory, NO DEMAND! The STIT color, also here Veltec had +50 Extreme Power frames on stock that NO ONE wanted NO DEMAND....until they were blown out below cost when they lost the Distribution of Colnago.
> Not paited by Colnago...there is no gurantee that you are riding an Original Colnago!
> Let's look forward - we truly appreciate all imput received and are constantly making improvements - but to keep it Italian: Rome was not build in one day!
> Best regards,
> Colnago America


What you fail to realize is that we can also decide to buy other bikes. How many Colnago frames are actually being built in Italy now? The C50 and the EPS for the moment, and if I'm not mistaken, they come with forks that are made in Taiwan. Correct me if I am wrong about that. My Cristallo with the Star fork doesn't have the lawyer tabs, but my C50 with the 75 fork has lawyer tabs on it.

I'm also not a big fan of the "exclusivity" factor. I don't want a Colnago just because it is the most expensive frame out there. I want a Colnago because it is the best frame out there and because it moves me to ride it. When I have the money, I'll buy a Ferrari because it is the best car out there. If it is slower and worse performing than my Mustang, you can bet I will not be paying that kind of money for it just because it is a Ferrari, and if the only color it is available in is puke green, I doubt I would be buying it either, even if it is $1,000,000 and very exclusive. I hate the entire "exclusivity" reason for prices to be high and I think that people that fall for that poo aren't the brightest in the world either. Ferrari is under some pretty good competition now, and it is my opinion that so is Colnago. You need to keep that in mind.

The sad thing is that the more I see you write on this board, along with Kraken, the less I want another Colnago. I'm not one of these guys that holds my nose in the air, yet you make it seem as though I have to be to own a Colnago.

Don't get me wrong, I own nice stuff, but you will rarely see me wearing my Mont Blanc watches, my Mont Blanc tie clips, or my Armani suits. Instead, today I have no watch on, a pair of $30 Columbia shorts, a $4 white t-shirt, and some 3 year old Columbia hiking shoes that I got for $40. Oh yeah, got my Levi belt on clearance for $10.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

The_Kraken said:


> I think I might pull the trigger on a Milgauss with green lense...What a waste, Tofumann! But I can't control myself!* My penis is so small I need to do whatever I can to make it seem bigger!
> *
> Can you imagine a PR82 version of the EPS in Emerald Green? Hmmm....


Like lashing out at people who can afford things you can't? Hows that working out for ya?:cryin:


----------



## Colnago America

Im fully aware of the many options that there are "out there" and great options! You are forgetting the Master X Light as another Italian build frame and that we do paint the CX-1 and Flight in Italy.
You should get a Colnago because you want one, the ride, the history. Today Colnago is not "the most expensive bike out there". 
Did you get your Mont Blanc watches, tie clips, Armani suits via the internet/a not Authorized Dealer/Store? If you purchase those fine items why not use them, they are made for to be used and be proud to tell were you made your purchase? 
Any purchase of any high-end brand should be done because you want it, the history, your passion not because of the price point.
Best regards,
Colnago America


----------



## chuckice

sam575 said:


> Mate, that is friggin awesome. Stunning


:thumbsup: Thanks much...it's actually 16.2 lbs now that I read my original post.


----------



## mtbbmet

I think that there is a reason that Colnago America has taken the steps they have. Two years ago the intertubes (and some LBS's) were flodded with "grey market" Colnagos. This cheapened the brand greatly. Prices need to be the same everywhere to keep the prestige that Colnago has. I think they have done a bang up job. Limit the number of authorized internet dealers and creating an "Official" list of authorized LBS's.
Colnago makes the best bikes out there. No dispute. If you refuse to buy a Colnago based entirely on the fact that you con't like the color, you would not truely appreciate one anyway.
This is about the truest thing on this thread.....

"You just don't want to pay retail. You want to get the Colnago of you dream, but you don't wanna pay the retail price for it. Regardless of what that retail price is. Cheapening the price, cheapens the brand."


----------



## chuckice

mtbbmet said:


> Colnago makes the best bikes out there. No dispute. If you refuse to buy a Colnago based entirely on the fact that you con't like the color, you would not truely appreciate one anyway.
> This is about the truest thing on this thread.....


So if I refuse to buy an all purple and pink Master then I wouldn't really appreciate the PR82 that I love? Lol.


----------



## apex

The only thing that the authorized dealer network seems to be offering is higher prices and an elitist attitude. If Colnago is trying to make themselves more exclusive through higher prices then they are surely trying to put themselves out of business. If I am spending thousands of dollars on a frame I should enjoy looking at it as much as riding it.

Apex


----------



## Jbartmc

apex said:


> The only thing that the authorized dealer network seems to be offering is higher prices and an elitist attitude. If Colnago is trying to make themselves more exclusive through higher prices then they are surely trying to put themselves out of business. If I am spending thousands of dollars on a frame I should enjoy looking at it as much as riding it.
> 
> Apex


Authorized dealers and bikes purchased in the legitimate stream of commerce are desirable for many (me included) because I know what I have is the real deal. Also, while I do not expect to have issues with the bike, should one occur in the two-year period, better for me. I would not hesitate to purchase a used classic from another person. However, I would not want to purchase a "gray market" bike simply because I want the assurances that come from an authorized dealer and being able to register my purchase with the manufacturer. 

It is no difference than buying a Rolex, some people are happier to have the papers, box, certificate of a tested Swiss Chronometer. Others are happy to have a pawn shop Rolex that may not have genuine parts within it. It is still a Rolex (you hope). 

I simply do not want to end up with something less than what I bargained for. For me, the cost was worth every penny for my bikes.

To that end, the service and support I have received from the authorized dealers with whom I have dealt with, notably Pista Palace, is second to none.


----------



## tofumann

Jbartmc said:


> Authorized dealers and bikes purchased in the legitimate stream of commerce are desirable for many (me included) because I know what I have is the real deal. Also, while I do not expect to have issues with the bike, should one occur in the two-year period, better for me. I would not hesitate to purchase a used classic from another person. However, I would not want to purchase a "gray market" bike simply because I want the assurances that come from an authorized dealer and being able to register my purchase with the manufacturer.
> 
> It is no difference than buying a Rolex, some people are happier to have the papers, box, certificate of a tested Swiss Chronometer. Others are happy to have a pawn shop Rolex that may not have genuine parts within it. It is still a Rolex (you hope).
> 
> I simply do not want to end up with something less than what I bargained for. For me, the cost was worth every penny for my bikes.
> 
> To that end, the service and support I have received from the authorized dealers with whom I have dealt with, notably Pista Palace, is second to none.


Plus one about your comment regarding Pista Palace. Instead of ordering online from oversea, I choose to pay more by picking up the RXR from Pista----I must NOT be "too bright" to some from this forum...ahahaaa...but guess wut, when I had an issue with the bike(loosing the saddle clamp cuz I didnt tight it enough), Pista drove 20 miles on a sunday to deliver me that part so i wouldnt have ride without a saddle. 

I'm not going to make a judgement on whether its right or wrong to buy grey-market products (bicycle, watches, clothes, shoes, handbags...etc), but my real problem is understanding how could people expect a "full warranty/support" from the local dealer network(U.S.for this case), when they purchased the product from a the other end of the world???


----------



## tofumann

Jbartmc said:


> Authorized dealers and bikes purchased in the legitimate stream of commerce are desirable for many (me included) because I know what I have is the real deal. Also, while I do not expect to have issues with the bike, should one occur in the two-year period, better for me. I would not hesitate to purchase a used classic from another person. However, I would not want to purchase a "gray market" bike simply because I want the assurances that come from an authorized dealer and being able to register my purchase with the manufacturer.
> 
> It is no difference than buying a Rolex, some people are happier to have the papers, box, certificate of a tested Swiss Chronometer. Others are happy to have a pawn shop Rolex that may not have genuine parts within it. It is still a Rolex (you hope).
> 
> I simply do not want to end up with something less than what I bargained for. For me, the cost was worth every penny for my bikes.
> 
> To that end, the service and support I have received from the authorized dealers with whom I have dealt with, notably Pista Palace, is second to none.


Plus one about your comment regarding Pista Palace. Instead of ordering online from oversea, I choose to pay more by picking up the RXR from Pista----I must NOT be "too bright" to some from this forum...ahahaaa...but guess wut, when I had an issue with the bike(loosing the saddle clamp cuz I didnt tight it enough), Pista drove 20 miles on a sunday to deliver me that part so i wouldnt have ride without a saddle. If anything happens regarding warranty issues, I know I would be in good hands with this dealer. 

I'm not going to make a judgement on whether its right or wrong to buy grey-market products (bicycle, watches, clothes, shoes, handbags...etc), but my real problem is understanding how could people expect a "full warranty/support" from the local dealer network(U.S.for this case), when they purchased the product from the other end of the world???


----------



## mtbbmet

chuckice said:


> So if I refuse to buy an all purple and pink Master then I wouldn't really appreciate the PR82 that I love? Lol.


No. I meant that if you refuse to buy a purple and pink Master and buy an Imperial instead.


----------



## The_Kraken

chuckice said:


> So if I refuse to buy an all purple and pink Master then I wouldn't really appreciate the PR82 that I love? Lol.


I think that's the beauty of Colnago, they now make a purple EPS. Nobody else would think to create something as bold as that. And I'd like to imagine the graphic designers for this season spilling out of the design room in Cambiago like in the movie Fast Times at Ridgemont High when Sean Penn and Eric Stolz fell out of the hotboxed van. Puff puff pass!

This original thread began in regards to paint. I share the opinion of most of you guys but I'm hoping at Interbike in a few weeks that they look better in person. Right now the mostly black one to me seems the coolest. I'll have the new C50 next week (I believe the very first one in the US) and we will have a built bike within 6 hours. We all agree that those are cool. 

And when did it become more acceptable to put an American made Chris King headset on a C50 than a Campy one? I bet its because Chris King offers more colors. Albeit, a flawless headset.


----------



## fabsroman

mtbbmet said:


> I think that there is a reason that Colnago America has taken the steps they have. Two years ago the intertubes (and some LBS's) were flodded with "grey market" Colnagos. This cheapened the brand greatly. Prices need to be the same everywhere to keep the prestige that Colnago has. I think they have done a bang up job. Limit the number of authorized internet dealers and creating an "Official" list of authorized LBS's.
> Colnago makes the best bikes out there. No dispute. If you refuse to buy a Colnago based entirely on the fact that you con't like the color, you would not truely appreciate one anyway.
> This is about the truest thing on this thread.....
> 
> "You just don't want to pay retail. You want to get the Colnago of you dream, but you don't wanna pay the retail price for it. Regardless of what that retail price is. Cheapening the price, cheapens the brand."


I hope that response wasn't aimed at me.

Ultimately, it depends on what retail is. When the Cristallo was $3,600, I was going to opt for an Orbea Opal or a Bianchi 928 instead. Then, I found it for $2,500 from Bellatisport. After that transaction, when I wanted my C50, do you suggest I pay $4,400 for it from a US retailer, or that I order it from Bellatisport for $3,150? I'm not going to pay more for the same thing.

As far as a lower price "cheapening" the brand, I think that is a bunch of BS too. I might be able to understand it if we weren't still talking about bike frames that cost THOUSANDS of dollars. At some point, a Colnago isn't THAT much better than a Bianchi or an Orbea. If I can get an Orbea for $2,500 versus a Colnago for $5,000, that Colnago had better be twice as good of a frame.

If the only thing you are looking for is "exclusivity" than performance really doesn't matter. When you are looking at getting the best return on your dollar performance wise, it is a completely different matter. Not a single Colnago was in the TdF this year, yet the teams managed to continue on. When was the last time a Colnago won the TdF? Granted, there is a lot more to it than whether it is the best frame or not (e.g., sponsorship). However, I'm sure you get my point. At some point, price point does matter and if I have to choose between a frame I do not like the color of, versus one that I do like and that performs pretty close to the other, you can bet I'll be buying the one that I can stand to look at every day.


----------



## mtbbmet

fabsroman said:


> I hope that response wasn't aimed at me.


Yes it was. And the remainder of your post demonstrates why.
If you can't tell the difference between an Orbea and, say and EP, then you should just buy the Orbea.
Look at it from an automotive perspective. Do you see Mercedes, Audi, BMW, etc offering 0% financing and Employee pricing? Any discounts at all? No. Toyota dosen't even do that(in Canada anyway). Because it cheapens the brand. .


----------



## shapeofthings

This is directed to Colnago America:
Will the CX-1 be offered with the raw option as shown at Eurobike on this sub 11lbs build? It looks incredible. 

I really think this frameset would outsell their entire line-up combined. This is coming from a master owner who appreciates the more elaborate paint of Colnago past.


----------



## SamG

*Pricing and heritage*

That Pista Palace and Colnago America take time to read and reply to many of these internet forums is an indication that they both care about brand management/ development and in customer feedback.

For myself, being UK based, it is nice to see a quality European brand being promoted in the States over and above the ubiquitous Specialized/ Trek/ Giant/ Cannondale/ Cervelo machinery that seems to dominate the cycling market. However such operation has little impact in the UK except to reduce the service that Colnago used to offer where full customisation was always an option.

Going back to the paint discussion, any of the historic colour schemes have always been available through Colnago Italy where a frame is returned for restoration. The Saronni colour scheme has always been one of the most popular and newer restored versions carry the Ernesto signature to differentiate the scheme from the original. Far from diffusing the legend of 1982, the duplicates re-affirm a great occasion. Saronni became World Champion in the UK at Goodwood, less than six miles away from Maestro Cycles. Whilst the PR82 scheme is available as a current colour option on the 2010 Colnago Master range, it does seem a little bizarre that exclusive use of this scheme for the EPS should go to a retail outlet halfway across the planet, and for 12 pieces only. Will we see the Molteni colour way go in the other direction and only appear very exclusively to a select few in Taiwan? As we know, the racing heritage upholds the prestige of the brand first and foremost, provided one follows the racing.

Before there was an official UK distributer, Maestro Cycles was the best route to secure an elusive Colnago unless one went to the factory direct. It was sold with an understanding of the excellent geometry, ride characteristics and heritage. Then came along Madison as the officially sanctioned importer/ distributer, followed by Windwave. Now we see low range models discounted in chain stores such as Evans. That is not to denigrate Windwave, but it is a reflection of Colnagos advertising and marketing strategy. Outside of the converted cycling fraternity the brand name means little because of the low coverage of racing by the British media. The only constant supporter of the product through all of these changes has been the Maestro operation with its understanding of the Colnago history and policy of putting bums on seats and getting the name out there. Personally, having purchased both a C-40 in PR00 yellow (when Art Décor was the only factory option) and C-50 in PR00 from this outlet, I have received nothing but great service. This includes a crashed frame being returned to Italy for inspection at no cost.

It is wise to buy through the correctly sanctioned channels where possible, but to some of us, the personally tailored and comparatively local service of an outlet such as Maestro in a world of homogeneity is one that we would choose, at real world prices that we can afford. Sometimes it’s our only option where other life priorities siphon off valuable assets. With my C-50 now in the care of the criminal fraternity, the finger is now hovering over the button towards ordering a machine in the AKIT colour way:


----------



## ClassicSteel71

shapeofthings said:


> This is directed to Colnago America:
> Will the CX-1 be offered with the raw option as shown at Eurobike on this sub 11lbs build? It looks incredible.
> 
> I really think this frameset would outsell their entire line-up combined. This is coming from a master owner who appreciates the more elaborate paint of Colnago past.


I want...


----------



## fabsroman

mtbbmet said:


> Yes it was. And the remainder of your post demonstrates why.
> If you can't tell the difference between an Orbea and, say and EP, then you should just buy the Orbea.
> Look at it from an automotive perspective. Do you see Mercedes, Audi, BMW, etc offering 0% financing and Employee pricing? Any discounts at all? No. Toyota dosen't even do that(in Canada anyway). Because it cheapens the brand. .


That is why I drive Fords. My Taurus has 200,000 miles on it with hardly any problems. Meanwhile, my cousin's Mercedes is in the garage with problem after problem and he has barely had it. Same goes for my sister's BMW 330, but hers is at least 8 years old. Guess how much it costs to repair those cars? Oh yeah, my Taurus can break every speed limit in the US too and it definitely goes just as fast in the bumper to bumper traffic that we have here. Heck, for the price of my cousin's Mercedes I was able to buy the Taurus, the Mustang, and the F-350.

FYI - Americans are just dumb enough to believe that "brand" BS. Trust me, if I can buy a Saleen Mustang for $60,000 or even $100,000, that will meet or exceed the performance of a Ferrari, you can bet I will be buying the Ford and then taking it to the Ferrari meets and blowing the doors off the Ferrari. Of course, they will hold their noses in the air because they were "smart" enough to be able to afford a Ferrari, where I'll have an extra $200,000 in my pocket.

I got my Cristallo for EXACTLY what the Orbea Opal would have cost me, and I got my C50 for $600 more than the Orbea Opal would have cost me. If you think it would have been "smarter" to pay the US prices for the Cristallo and the C50 so we as a Colnago community can maintain the brand, I've got plenty of stuff that I can sell you "real cheap". Do you honestly think that the Cristallo is that much better than the Orbea Opal, both of which are carbon monocoque frames, that it warrants an additional $1,100 price tag? How about the C50. Is that frame nearly twice as good as the Orbea Opal, or the Orbea Orca for that matter? Go to the Orbea forum and ask that question.

I'm willing to bet that you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between an Orbea and a Colnago if the differences weren't visually apparent to you. If we did a blind test where you road several different bikes on a trainer/rollers that you were lead to blindfolded, I'd bet that you wouldn't be able to pick out the Colnago from 10 bikes.

Now, if you cannot see the sense in being a frugal, common sense buyer that weighs more than just "snobbery" into account, that is your problem. I'm glad I don't suffer from it.


----------



## The_Kraken

fabsroman said:


> I'm willing to bet that you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between an Orbea and a Colnago if the differences weren't visually apparent to you. If we did a blind test where you road several different bikes on a trainer/rollers that you were lead to blindfolded, I'd bet that you wouldn't be able to pick out the Colnago from 10 bikes.


If you can't feel the difference between an Italian made Colnago and an Orbea than quite frankly, you aren't riding enough. Lugged carbon vs Chinese blatter is like your Shelby vs your Taurus wagon.


----------



## fabsroman

The_Kraken said:


> If you can't feel the difference between an Italian made Colnago and an Orbea than quite frankly, you aren't riding enough. Lugged carbon vs Chinese blatter is like your Shelby vs your Taurus wagon.


Assuming that to be true, what makes the CX-1 worth its price tag since it too is a Chinese built monocoque frame. My Cristallo is a monocoque frame and it rides just as harshly as my Taiwan made Arte and they are set up exactly the same. I train on the Cristallo and race on the Arte since the guys I race with just cannot keep their bikes upright or hold a straight line.


----------



## The_Kraken

SamG said:


> Saronni became World Champion in the UK at Goodwood, less than six miles away from Maestro Cycles. Whilst the PR82 scheme is available as a current colour option on the 2010 Colnago Master range, it does seem a little bizarre that exclusive use of this scheme for the EPS should go to a retail outlet halfway across the planet, and for 12 pieces only. Will we see the Molteni colour way go in the other direction and only appear very exclusively to a select few in Taiwan?


Yeah, so I know I may be slain by admitting this, but I am just about to reorder several more PR82 models from Cambiago. I will assume that R&A might have ordered more than 40 Mapei. So, we are currently offering any size in the PR82 sloping and traditional. I guess I underestimated the sizing demands for particular sizes. My bad. 

I've heard rumor of a particular Colnago executive owning a Molteni in the EPS....hmmm. SOMEONE should post a picture of it. 

There is some irony in your comment about Taiwan. In the last few weeks we've sold more than a handful of EPS's to Taiwan and Hong Kong. Even one to Korea. It seems as though we are not much different from our asian counterparts. They make most of the bikes yet want the Italian ones. Its like being an American and wanting a German car.

Fabro, I've got a 2001 VW TDI Golf with 210K miles that I run on vegetable oil from Pick-Up Stix. I'll race your Taurus wagon for pink slips any time. :thumbsup:


----------



## fabsroman

The_Kraken said:


> Yeah, so I know I may be slain by admitting this, but I am just about to reorder several more PR82 models from Cambiago. I will assume that R&A might have ordered more than 40 Mapei. So, we are currently offering any size in the PR82 sloping and traditional. I guess I underestimated the sizing demands for particular sizes. My bad.
> 
> I've heard rumor of a particular Colnago executive owning a Molteni in the EPS....hmmm. SOMEONE should post a picture of it.
> 
> There is some irony in your comment about Taiwan. In the last few weeks we've sold more than a handful of EPS's to Taiwan and Hong Kong. Even one to Korea. It seems as though we are not much different from our asian counterparts. They make most of the bikes yet want the Italian ones. Its like being an American and wanting a German car.
> 
> Fabro, I've got a 2001 VW TDI Golf with 210K miles that I run on vegetable oil from Pick-Up Stix. I'll race your Taurus wagon for pink slips any time. :thumbsup:


You are assuming that I have a Taurus wagon, because I never would have said that since I have a sedan. FYI - When I went to look at the Taurus, they still made the SHO. LOL I'm thinking about getting the new one coming out in 2010, but my wife is looking at the Taurus wagon since we have a 2 year old and 3 month old right now with a 6 year old yellow lab. She will probably win this debate even though I am trying to make the argument that the F-350 crew cab will be just fine for quite a while. Problem is that she doesn't like driving the truck. The sound of the diesel motor probably doesn't help. I thought about converting my truck to run on vegetable oil, and then thought better of it. Good for you on that. That is a great way to help the environment.


----------



## The_Kraken

fabsroman said:


> Assuming that to be true, what makes the CX-1 worth its price tag since it too is a Chinese built monocoque frame. My Cristallo is a monocoque frame and it rides just as harshly as my Taiwan made Arte and they are set up exactly the same. I train on the Cristallo and race on the Arte since the guys I race with just cannot keep their bikes upright or hold a straight line.


Cristallo vs CX-1, I will take that Cristallo any day. Love that Zabel version. Was there a Petacchi version of the Cristallo? That frameset has won more than one stage and is race proven.


----------



## SamG

Kraken, thumbs up for ordering more of the PR82. It is a fantastic colour way imbued with history. The shame is that Ernesto didn't appreciate the popularity of the cycling legends made by his own hand. Thank goodness you do.

















By way of humouring insurers, my new purchase will come in at the best price available in the UK for a C50 direct replacement, so I'm already pushing the limits even thinking about the EPS. However, that doesn't stop me returning to your website for a fresh look at a wonderfully uncluttered modern interpretation of a classic machine. Stunning work!










Pic courtesy of https://pistapalace.com/index2.html


----------



## ClassicSteel71

SamG said:


> The shame is that Ernesto didn't appreciate the popularity of the cycling legends made by his own hand. Thank goodness you do.


Wow. I don't know how to respond to that one without getting banned. Crazy. I guess the PR82, Zabel, or Moltini (AKA Merckx) don't count. There is a video on Bikeradar.com where Mr. C waxes on for 10 minutes about Saronni... Non of that counts I guess..


----------



## SamG

Ha ha, I should have included 'fully' in that first sentence. My bad. Your response shows the depth of feeling that I think we all share. My words are generated by the frustration of the simpler classic Colnago colour schemes not being available on their top product. And, talking of frustrations, I still haven't progressed too far with assembling parts for this old PRZA that I hoped would be ready to ride in the Eroica next month:










By the way, ClassicSteel71, do you have a direct link for the Bikeradar.com video? Can't locate it on their search, but would love a view!


----------



## smokva

If you ask me normal prices that LBS has shouldn't be more than 10% above ones you can find on the internet, and for loyal customers LBS should be able to give fair discount which will make them cheaper option for returning customers.
Here, where I live it is normal to get a big discount on retail prices (so big that it is inconvenient to tell how big) if you are loyal customer and especially if you pay in cashe. There is no internet shop that can beat the prices of my LBS and that is the reason I will always buy there.
And dear Mr. who calls himself Colnago America you should know that the price is by far the biggest factor when deciding where to buy something, everything else is minor.


----------



## iyeoh

> Look at it from an automotive perspective. Do you see Mercedes, Audi, BMW, etc offering 0% financing and Employee pricing? Any discounts at all? No. Toyota dosen't even do that(in Canada anyway). Because it cheapens the brand. .


Sorry I feel compelled to chime in here.

The difference is that Mercedes offers me the choice of eight shades of black, and that's without the designer series color palette. Never mind the interior. They go all out of the way to please me, the customer. I can order a Mercedes, any Mercedes, from any dealership anywhere. They do care if someone tries to replicate a genuine car with pho parts, but its alright for Joe's Used Car Shack to order a S-Class from MBUSA on my behalf in any possible configuration. 

They pick up my car from my driveway for an oil change, leave me an equivalent or *better* car to drive for the day, wash my car and then return my car at the end of the day. They don't have to ask for my credit card number etc. I can page their concierge service at any time for any reason. I'm pretty darn sure they'll tell me the location of the nearest ***** house if I asked. Mercedes doesn't short change in terms of service, and they don't nickel and dime me. Yes, they are expensive, but at least they follow through. I can still order parts for my 1968 SL and have them delivered to my home the next day. 

Note that you can have a Maybach in any damn color and interior option you want. I guess its not that exclusive.


----------



## mr_colnago

*In Support of Maestro UK*



The_Kraken said:


> And so I believe what Colnago America is stating and just to be clear is that there are 2 entities that are able to sell "over the internet". Meaning that they process online transactions where you never need to speak to anyone. However, any Colnago customer can contact any Colnago dealer via phone or email to inquire about a Colnago.
> 
> I think the most important thing is to purchase your Colnago from an authorized Colnago dealer and be given the full support. And I know that I would probably purchase my Colnago from those dealers that can provide you with the most service, support, knowledge, and commitment to the brand. Pick up the phone and call around. You'll find in short time, those dealers that know the brand and can help you the best with what you are looking for.
> 
> If saving $1000 means you are gonna have Maestro repaint some frame that came from who knows where (as they are not authorized Colnago dealers) and then resell it to you as one that is from Cambiago (btw, reapplying the trademark Colnago logo constitues fraud), than that customer is the kind of person that is simply looking for a deal and is not interested in the passion and commitment that only a Colnago 100% made in Italy represents.
> 
> Can you imagine buying a Ferrari for a few bucks less knowing that it has been repainted and effectively has a salvage title? No bueno.
> 
> ps. apologies to iyeoh for stating 3 year warranty. that was a typo.



I am a client of Mikes, have been for many years, in all that time, I know that Mike has always had the same supplier of Colnagos ( I had a trip once with Mike to collect frames, in Belgium) that is Codagex.NV the benelux distributor of Colnago, so Colnago knows now and always has done where Mikes at Maestros Colnagos come from, (all are on commercial invoices and open to inspection, or in a slander case would be shown in court) the frames supplied by Codagex are all supplied by Colnago direct, and all are the same as all other Colnagos, supplied to other distributors around the world.

This new slander against Mike, is as always from shops and distributors, who can’t compete, and are trying to protect their illegal price fixing activities, by trying to persuade prospective clients that Mikes Colnagos are "hooky".

We would have to be very dim to think a manufacturer like Colnago would allow his trade mark to be used on fake frames openly, it’s ridiculous but does damage Mikes sales as it is intended to do, we should all support Mike, as if he gives up on Colnago or retires, the prices would rise quickly to an even higher level, than now offered by the other shops in the UK & USA.

We should ask, if Mike is buying from a distributor, and can offer for example the EPS with frame fork headset and carbon seat post to the US at $4000 odd US how can the Colnago EPS in the US be at $5500 maybe then that the US distributor and shops are keen to make a killing out of the US clients, or are operating an illegal cartel, I think the Americans call it anti trust.

I will continue to buy my Colnago's from Maestro UK.

Chris.


----------



## dapogee

I just received my EPS from Mike. It is perfect, just like the c40 he sold me seven years ago. I saved Over 30 percent. I am tired of hearing all the BS stories about not getting an "authorized" bike. $5500 US for a frame? That is the joke. I ran into a Colnago rep at a Crit who said he would paint my name on my frame if I cancelled my order and bought an "authorized" bike from him. Yeah, that's worth $1800! The bike will be built by next weekend. I'll post some pics.


----------



## bolt30

dapogee said:


> I just received my EPS from Mike. It is perfect, just like the c40 he sold me seven years ago. I saved Over 30 percent. I am tired of hearing all the BS stories about not getting an "authorized" bike. $5500 US for a frame? That is the joke. I ran into a Colnago rep at a Crit who said he would paint my name on my frame if I cancelled my order and bought an "authorized" bike from him. Yeah, that's worth $1800! The bike will be built by next weekend. I'll post some pics.



I couldn't agree more. I'm an American, stationed in Japan, and just bought a new EPS from a shop in Belfast Ireland. And I don't want to here any garbage about "keeping my money in the U.S." either. I've been serving my country for 20 years and bleed red, white and blue. Here's the bottom line, why the hell would I order my frame from the U.S. when I can order it from an "authorized" dealer, Slane Cycles, for $1,000 less? If a shop in the U.S. could have come even close to the same price I paid from Slane Cycles I would have bought it from the U.S. shop. But I'm no millionaire and a grand is a lot of money. Bottom line is this is the modern day economy and the world of commerce is very, very small thanks to the internet. You want my money in the U.S.? Easy, match the prices that the same frame can be found elsewhere for FAR less. And yes, I did save that much after shipping. Oh, and an EPS frame in Tokyo? The equivalent of about $6,300:yikes: 

By the way, for anyone interested, my experience with Slane Cycles was outstanding. Great prices, communication, knowledge, and damn friendly guys that will talk to you forever on the phone and answer any questions.


----------

